# looking for old shipmates



## bill newton (Jan 7, 2011)

1966 - 1969

i sailed on the ellerman liner "city of port elizabeth" - junior engineer
blue star line's "empire star" "ulster star" and "colorado star" as assistant - fifth then fourth engineer
happiest days of my life
anyone remember me???(Jester)
i was known as "swingin' bill"


----------

